

Transparency Begins at Home - donna
http://adage.com/smallagency/post?article_id=138988

======
donna
I'm an advocate of keeping the team in the loop. However my business partner
has some trepidations because his father's employees went mutiny by taking all
his clients and starting their own recruiting firm.

